# April 3rd - San Antonio, TX



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*2011 WEGO TOUR KICK-OFF*
*Double Points...so don't miss it!*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

This show will also be the first "unveil" show of the build-off....
Here's just one of the 5 builders' interviews:









*Pre-Build Interview #1 (Kandy Shop Customz):*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Time to re-start the TTT award...


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt wheres the other interviews?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 28 2011, 11:04 AM~19721591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 28 2011, 09:07 AM~19721616
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up ron washington... :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 28 2011, 11:08 AM~19721627
> *what up ron washington... :biggrin:
> *


What up Tattoo...THE PLANE THE PLANE


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2011, 07:55 AM~19720887
> *ttt    wheres the other interviews?
> *


x2 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Illegal Toys will be camping out :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jan 28 2011, 08:56 PM~19726404
> *Illegal Toys will be camping out :thumbsup:
> *


i say we have one big drunkin party sat night. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2011, 09:32 PM~19726698
> *i say we have one big drunkin party sat night. :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a plan :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jan 29 2011, 09:27 PM~19733807
> *Sounds like a plan :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 30 2011, 03:04 PM~19738097
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump..TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope to make it out this year... 








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

You hope? Man, we are expecting you!



> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 31 2011, 09:53 AM~19745000
> *I hope to make it out this year...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 31 2011, 08:37 PM~19750923
> *You hope?  Man, we are expecting you!
> *


can i go to a few shows this year?

oh ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 06:56 AM~19754615
> *ttt
> *


You should win the TTT award. :biggrin: 

I think we should have some Earth, Wind and Fire music going on. Maybe some Rick James too. Like back in the days. I'm sure I'm not the only person that likes old school music.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i thought it was a contest :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm bring d-toxx done or not. I love this show it's the best one of the year


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 11:41 AM~19755476
> *ttt
> *


Ttt whore. :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 1 2011, 12:06 PM~19756505
> *I'm bring d-toxx done or not. I love this show it's the best one of the year
> *


i bet you wont :0


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

hope for good weather :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 03:29 PM~19757102
> *i bet you wont :0
> *


Sounds like u don't believe me.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 1 2011, 02:20 PM~19757557
> *Sounds like u don't believe me.
> *


please prove me wrong lol TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634+Feb 1 2011, 12:06 PM~19756505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* TTT *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 4 2011, 04:06 PM~19789366
> *TTT
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

fuc it....... TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin: Bump....TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 28 2011, 10:04 AM~19721591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it was so good last year


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## pancho76006 (Apr 18, 2009)

EY FAM. I KNOW THIS IS'NT A MUSIC FORUM BUT WE GOTTA MIXTAPE DROPPN SOON N WE TRYNA PUSH IT OUT THERE ITS NONE OF THAT BULLSHIT THAT LOCALS ARE DROPING AROUND THE DFW MORE OF A SMOOTH CHILL VIBE SUMTN TA CRUZ TOO IF U GETTA CHANCE FOLLOW THE LINK AND LEAVE A COMMENT ALL ARE APPRECIATED SO GET AT ME N IF U NEEDA MIXTAPE SHOOT AN EMAIL 

http://www.youtube.com/user/theworldofSS#g/u


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump.....TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* TTT *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_*TTT.... :biggrin: *_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, 96_impalass, lacon13
:wave: :wave: :wave: What's good?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

I was trying to post a video but I couldnt figure it out =( well I can wait to see everyone at the picnic =)


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2011, 09:01 PM~19888769
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt









ttt










ttt










ttt











ttt















ttt









ttt












ttt













ttt








ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Feb 17 2011, 07:27 AM~19891342
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

page 7 done lol 














ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 17 2011, 10:06 PM~19898455
> *TTT
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

So whose all camping out?


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Feb 18 2011, 08:06 PM~19905493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good video. lets get it started :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2011, 08:26 PM~19905744
> *good video. lets get it started :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 18 2011, 06:42 PM~19904765
> *So whose all camping out?
> *


you know the rollerz crew will be there again to jack the golf cart lol :biggrin: 





ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> page 7 done lol
> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> TTT





> ttt :biggrin:





> ttt





> TTT





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> ttt





> you know the rollerz crew will be there again to jack the golf cart lol :biggrin:
> ttt





> ttt


I think S A Rollez won the TTT award... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Feb 18 2011, 08:06 PM~19905493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

bUMP.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 19 2011, 06:13 PM~19911792
> *bUMP.
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ
:wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 19 2011, 06:44 PM~19912031
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ
> :wave: :wave:
> *


whats up bRO 













ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2011, 11:32 PM~19907436
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2011, 10:31 PM~19913641
> *ttt
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt for 100 ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Did I mention *TTT*? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 19 2011, 11:51 PM~19914094
> *Did I mention ttt*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2011, 10:35 PM~19913664
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2011, 10:35 PM~19913664
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:ugh: :loco:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 20 2011, 11:52 AM~19916101
> *:ugh:  :loco:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump!!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Feb 21 2011, 07:34 AM~19922110
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


what are you downing?

ttt


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2011, 07:39 AM~19922126
> *what are you downing?
> 
> ttt
> *



the t t t crap. 10 pages of it.. :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Feb 21 2011, 07:44 AM~19922151
> *the t t t crap. 10 pages of it.. :uh:
> *


its a contest that wego does to keep the topic ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

resname93, SA ROLLERZ

baller ttt


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Feb 21 2011, 10:00 AM~19922796
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


:wave: TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2011, 07:59 PM~19927428
> * TTT *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

t

black and yellow :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Feb 21 2011, 09:44 AM~19922151
> *the t t t crap. 10 pages of it.. :uh:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 22 2011, 01:41 AM~19930668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 22 2011, 05:49 PM~19935354
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 22 2011, 05:45 PM~19935323
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 23 2011, 06:11 AM~19939546
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wego............ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 23 2011, 10:47 AM~19940975
> *wego............ttt
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 22 2011, 05:47 PM~19935345
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

cant wait to party saturday night ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 24 2011, 06:00 AM~19948208
> *ttt  :0
> *


ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.....................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt

i see everyone is catching on :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 24 2011, 06:00 AM~19948208
> *ttt  :0
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 24 2011, 09:52 PM~19955279
> * TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2011, 05:52 AM~19957292
> *TTT  :cheesy:
> *


ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@Feb 25 2011, 06:14 AM~19957329
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2011, 06:55 AM~19948353
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt............


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 25 2011, 07:20 AM~19957558
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 25 2011, 10:51 PM~19963619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 25 2011, 06:51 AM~19957419
> *ttt............
> *


ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@Feb 28 2011, 09:33 AM~19979414
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 28 2011, 07:10 PM~19983365
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 1 2011, 02:03 PM~19989892
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ttt


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttttttttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2011, 08:46 AM~19922155
> *its a contest that wego does to keep the topic  ttt :biggrin:
> *


I cant believe he brought it back!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 2 2011, 07:03 PM~20000711
> *I cant believe he brought it back!!  ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*JUST 6 MORE WEEKS !*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 3 2011, 02:19 PM~20007868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wrong topic homie

this is WEGO ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 3 2011, 08:25 PM~20010592
> *:wave:
> *


ttt

whats up bRO


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLkX97Wc6VU&feature=email

Friends,check out this 1 minute video by Houston's own film maker David
Cortez and his friends from the University of Houston. It is a parody of the
original Volkswagen commercial from the Super Bowl and features the Taxis
Fiesta/Pancho Claus low-rider.....lets support our local young filmmakers
and pass this on.thanks & enjoy


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT* :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 4 2011, 06:50 AM~20013153
> *Bump...TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2011, 12:02 AM~20019339
> *ttt
> *


don't you say anything else... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 5 2011, 12:46 AM~20020211
> *don't you say anything else... :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 5 2011, 12:46 AM~20020211
> *don't you say anything else... :biggrin:
> *


if you dont have something nice to say then just say ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

only 100 more to go


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 6 2011, 08:04 AM~20026609
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 6 2011, 08:04 AM~20026609
> *ttt
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2011, 05:58 PM~20023344
> *if you dont have something nice to say then just say ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

tttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 7 2011, 11:30 AM~20035091
> *tttt
> *


better do more then that homie :biggrin: 


oh....... ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

TTT #200 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2011, 04:01 PM~20036568
> *better do more then that homie :biggrin:
> oh....... ttt
> *



hahaha i think you got this one big dog...


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: seeu ther


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Stock To Stun - Pre-Build Interview with Joe Ruiz of JB Kustoms


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2011, 12:03 AM~20039124
> *Stock To Stun - Pre-Build Interview with Joe Ruiz of JB Kustoms
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im doomed, i can only build bikes.... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 8 2011, 08:50 AM~20041445
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 8 2011, 07:01 AM~20040897
> *im doomed, i can only build bikes.... :biggrin:
> *


LOL I knew that would be the first thing you noticed! ha ha I think me and Jon did a good job on this one =)


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Mar 8 2011, 05:10 PM~20044770
> *LOL I knew that would be the first thing you noticed! ha ha I think me and Jon did a good job on this one =)
> *


yea i liked it. mine was the guinea pig one :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 7 2011, 11:03 PM~20039124
> *Stock To Stun - Pre-Build Interview with Joe Ruiz of JB Kustoms
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT :biggrin: THAT'S BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Mar 8 2011, 09:30 PM~20047022
> *DAMN IT :biggrin:  THAT'S BAD ASS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wanna call redos on ours :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT* 

:scrutinize:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JON CHUCK. HAVE A GREAT DAY!*


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2011, 07:02 AM~20049268
> *wanna call redos on ours  :biggrin:
> *


yea maybe we can change the monkey behind the mike on mine


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 9 2011, 10:12 AM~20050348
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JON CHUCK.  HAVE A GREAT DAY!
> *


x76 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 9 2011, 12:12 PM~20050348
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JON CHUCK.  HAVE A GREAT DAY!
> *


X2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 9 2011, 10:12 AM~20050348
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JON CHUCK.  HAVE A GREAT DAY!
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 10 2011, 08:17 AM~20057888
> *TTT
> *


ttt :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2011, 08:37 AM~20057992
> *ttt :0
> *


figured i *ttt *this topic...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I TTT!  

Do you TTT? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 7 2011, 11:03 PM~20039124
> *Stock To Stun - Pre-Build Interview with Joe Ruiz of JB Kustoms
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Sam's pre-build interview....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt

im glad no one is woried about the one man shop :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2011, 01:03 AM~20039124
> *Stock To Stun - Pre-Build Interview with Joe Ruiz of JB Kustoms
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work guys I remember you competing with some of those rides back in the day!! One of my fav's was the Rubix's burban!! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2011, 06:35 PM~20062331
> *ttt
> 
> I'm glad no one is woried about the one man shop! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 11 2011, 04:17 PM~20069836
> *TTT</span>*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

tt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT* :boink:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 13 2011, 08:42 PM~20084409
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt....................................: - )


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Page 3 :nono: Bump....TTT!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning bump...TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

cant wait! cant wait!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

2 more weeks to hit the road!!! TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

http://wegoweb.org/events/Picnic11RegForm.pdf

You can still pre-register....mail the form in with payment!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Back to the top


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 23 2011, 12:38 PM~20161204
> *ttt
> *


ttt :0


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Information for the April 3rd show!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

So will "The Outlaw" be showing us it's moves? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 24 2011, 12:24 PM~20169869
> *So will "The Outlaw" be showing us it's moves? :dunno:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 24 2011, 01:12 PM~20170100
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 24 2011, 02:24 PM~20169869
> *So will "The Outlaw" be showing us it's moves? :dunno:
> *





> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 24 2011, 03:12 PM~20170100
> *
> *


 :0 :run: :run:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 24 2011, 12:24 PM~20169869
> *So will "The Outlaw" be showing us it's moves? :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

"The Outlaw" should make an appearance...probably won't go all out, as there's still a lot to be done...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2011, 03:50 PM~20171144
> *"The Outlaw" should make an appearance... Just charge up those batteries and give it all it's got. :biggrin:*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

it's a long year...we got to save a "little something" for the end


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2011, 04:22 PM~20171355
> *it's a long year...we got to save a "little something" for the end
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2011, 05:22 PM~20171355
> *it's a long year...we got to save a "little something" for the end
> 
> 
> ...


i like the picture


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2011, 05:50 PM~20171144
> *"The Outlaw" should make an appearance...probably won't go all out, as there's still a lot to be done...
> *


  



> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Mar 24 2011, 06:17 PM~20171326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i cant wait, i cant wait, i cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 26 2011, 08:06 PM~20188170
> *i cant wait, i cant wait, i cant wait!!!!!!
> *


:run: :run: :run:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Competing in the Stock To Stun build-off:*
(First unveil show is April 3rd at the WEGO Picnic)
Keep up with the build-off by visiting the Stock to Stun page on wegoweb.org!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!

















Visit their shop page on the WEGO website for the latest build videos!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 27 2011, 07:35 AM~20191236
> *Competing in the Stock To Stun build-off:
> (First unveil show is April 3rd at the WEGO Picnic)
> Keep up with the build-off by visiting the Stock to Stun page on wegoweb.org!
> ...


Can't wait to see what everyone brings. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

It's almost here! hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 27 2011, 12:47 PM~20193160
> *Can't wait to see what everyone brings. :biggrin:
> *


im bringing the junker 66 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 28 2011, 05:55 AM~20199124
> *im bringing the junker 66 :0
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

jus Days AWAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2011, 04:50 PM~20171144
> *"The Outlaw" should make an appearance...probably won't go all out, as there's still a lot to be done...
> *


Dude... "The Outlaw" soooo does not fit in your country neighborhood...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt, I hope I get this award. TTT Champion - :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 23 2011, 04:18 PM~20162885
> *ttt :0
> *


You scared.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 29 2011, 10:47 AM~20208856
> *Dude... "The Outlaw" soooo does not fit in your country neighborhood...
> *


:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 29 2011, 09:03 AM~20208990
> *You scared.
> *


very scared. you are family im not lol :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2011, 03:50 PM~20171144
> *"The Outlaw" WILL make an appearance...probably won't go all out, as there's still a lot to be done...
> *


its alive :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Mr Mejia (Jan 26, 2010)

Bump for the Wego Tour!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ready 4 some fun :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

are we gonna roll out like weve done in the past or do we just show up at the park, if so what time do we go to the park?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2011, 04:06 PM~20211144
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are the knockoffs in good shape? and do they have the key, how much?




or do u have any 2 wing swept, or anything that matches?


:cheesy:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

to the top tipitty


TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Meetin up at Chacon Auto Sales...on SW Military at 5pm...then we rolling down to the park!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 29 2011, 11:34 PM~20214717
> *Meetin up at Chacon Auto Sales...on SW Military at 5pm...then we rolling down to the park!
> *



I THINK I MISSED THAT MEMO




ARE THEY GONNA BE CHECKING GAS AT THE SHOW, COS HONESTLY BRO I STILL DONT FEEL LIKE FIXING MY SENDING UNIT?

PLUS ITS 375 :/


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Did I mention


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

good luck my TTT homies :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2011, 01:49 PM~20211002
> *very scared. you are family im not lol :biggrin:
> *


Right, so if I want to win I'll win. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 30 2011, 05:48 AM~20216601
> *Right, so if I want to win I'll win.  :biggrin:
> *


yes mamm


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

haha ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

What is this Outlaw the people speak of? :scrutinize:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 30 2011, 09:04 PM~20222368
> *What is this Outlaw the people speak of? :scrutinize:
> *


I believe it's a dancer my Rollerz Only friend


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

weather looking good so far!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Tomorrow it's time to clean it up and get it ready! Can't wait!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The "Classic Steele" Award winner will receive a hoodie and crystal award from Steele Rubber Products at each show (and a chance to win the Classic Steele Championship at the tour finale).


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

HOMIEGEAR.com will be raffling off some free items. Sign-up for ALL the raffles at once, by signing up at the Rimco booth!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Kicker will be raffling off items as well....again...sign-up at the Rimco booth and you will be in all the raffles!

Also in the free raffles...Kinetik and Air-Zenith!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 30 2011, 09:54 PM~20222903
> *Tomorrow it's time to clean it up and get it ready!  Can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> ...



the pennzoil car?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 30 2011, 11:39 PM~20224147
> *the pennzoil car?
> *


I think it was @ one point. Then, it became "Dirty Sanchez"


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2011, 02:04 PM~20211117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 * It sure is nice to have a sponsor. *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 31 2011, 12:09 AM~20225181
> *:0  It sure is nice to have a sponsor.
> *


i wish i had one


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2011, 06:00 AM~20225841
> *i wish i had one
> *


Trying to work on it...


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

almost time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Mar 31 2011, 11:33 AM~20227799
> *almost time
> *


party time that is :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Are those dancing shoe's....* :0 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 31 2011, 05:27 PM~20230165
> * Are those dancing shoe's.... :0 :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours? bring it out. i heard 3 more dancers are coming too :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, let's dance!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2011, 05:37 PM~20230250
> *is that yours? bring it out. i heard 3 more dancers are coming too :0
> *


:yes: *Yep it's mine, but I won't be making it to the show due to work. But maybe we can work something out for later in the tour. I still got some bugs to work out, it's been a minute.* :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Mar 31 2011, 07:27 PM~20230165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah buddy :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like time to wipe the dust off the ride,and get ready to hit the highway tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shotgun18_@Apr 1 2011, 02:43 PM~20237425
> *Looks like time to wipe the dust off the ride,and get ready to hit the highway tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


drive safe and see you there. ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i cant wait

to the top (ttt) x1million!~


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Apr 1 2011, 09:14 PM~20239941
> *i cant wait
> 
> to the top (ttt) x1million!~
> *


x76 million ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lucky6tre (Mar 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT ttt ttt TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT ttt ttt TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT ttt ttt TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT ttt ttt TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT ttt ttt TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT ttt ttt TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt TTT TTT ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Apr 2 2011, 07:59 AM~20241943
> *ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt
> *


good job. too bad it only counts as one lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BOUT TO HEAD THAT WAY IN A BIT, SEE YALL THERE


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 2 2011, 01:22 PM~20242472
> *good job. too bad it only counts as one lol
> *



 I KNOW


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

The Toys are coming


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I hope that everyone who is traveling, near or far has a safe trip.


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 2 2011, 01:27 PM~20242776
> *BOUT TO HEAD THAT WAY IN A BIT, SEE YALL THERE
> *


drive safe homie, keep an eye on my brother


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 2 2011, 04:54 PM~20243606
> *I hope that everyone who is traveling, near or far has a safe trip.
> *


X2 TEAM HARD HITTERS On the way from Waco :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

Rollerz from Corpus on da way


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Do kids get in free *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Apr 3 2011, 07:13 AM~20246998
> *Rollerz from Corpus  on da way
> *


 :0 :biggrin: * Already bROtha!, have a safe trip!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Please post pics.. Things happened n couldn't make it... :angry: *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 3 2011, 03:14 PM~20249244
> *<span style='color:blue'>X2*


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

PICS POSTED IN REGIONAL LOWRIDERS UNDER SAN ANTO THREAD


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Photos courtesy of RO Sleepy's FB!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ARE THE STANDINGS UP?


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

today was a good day!!!!!!!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Apr 3 2011, 10:44 PM~20251434
> *today was a good day!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

got a few pictures here..


HRT webpage


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 3 2011, 11:45 PM~20253003
> *:biggrin:
> 
> got a few pictures here..
> ...


Like the wheel pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Illegal Toys had a blast we made it home safe & 1 blowout thats a record for us


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 4 2011, 03:39 AM~20253266
> *Like the wheel pics.  :biggrin:
> *


Those were some nice wheels, it was the first challenge of the Stock to Stun so I wanted to get some close ups...Nice work!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 4 2011, 08:49 AM~20254088
> *Illegal Toys had a blast we made it home safe & 1 blowout thats a record for us
> *


 good to hear.. :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 4 2011, 09:31 AM~20254985
> *Those were some nice wheels, it was the first challenge of the Stock to Stun so I wanted to get some close ups...Nice work!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.  

Who won that challenge?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 4 2011, 09:43 AM~20255080
> *good to hear.. :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 4 2011, 12:10 PM~20255763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Lowrider Style * won the chicken cook off... :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 4 2011, 09:47 AM~20255113
> *Thanks.
> 
> Who won that challenge?
> *


take a wild guess. :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Torres Customs did win the "Picture It Rollin" Challenge buy just 1 point over the Leal Brothers....way to go, all five teams!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Congrats to Latin Image on the Fajitas & Lowriderstyle on the Chicken im Happy with my 2nd place Fajitas.I know the Judges got a full meal from us.lol. Lowriderstyle/Prophecy.2 fat guys can't go wrong.lmao....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I think I fixed it!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 4 2011, 01:26 PM~20256685
> *I think I fixed it!
> *


yes sir. hard to dance on 3 wheels lol


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Video of all the pics I took at the Vista Show...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtoKYTzlGXA


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 4 2011, 01:44 PM~20256772
> *Video of all the pics I took at the Vista Show...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtoKYTzlGXA
> *


Great video!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Hop Pics...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onvAAjcgLkY


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 4 2011, 02:44 PM~20256772
> *Video of all the pics I took at the Vista Show...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtoKYTzlGXA
> *


PART #2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptxMH5-NcQs&feature=related

PART #3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJHL8kMZVE8...n_order&list=UL


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 4 2011, 02:50 PM~20256806
> *Great video!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Good video :h5:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 4 2011, 12:58 PM~20256096
> *Torres Customs did win the "Picture It Rollin" Challenge buy just 1 point over the Leal Brothers....way to go, all five teams!
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna be an awesome contest... I think this contest would be worth putting some money on... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 4 2011, 12:10 PM~20256183
> *Congrats to Latin Image on the Fajitas & Lowriderstyle on the Chicken im Happy with my 2nd place Fajitas.I know the Judges got a full meal from us.lol. Lowriderstyle/Prophecy.2 fat guys can't go wrong.lmao....
> *


I tasted the left overs and man I don't know how they can choose. It was all good. I was stuffed. I don't know who made the desserts, but that was great.....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

How did you all like listening to old school music instead of rap? I asked Caddy Kartel to change it up a little. What's your input?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 4 2011, 07:47 PM~20259230
> *How did you all like listening to old school music instead of rap?  I asked Caddy Kartel to change it up a little.  What's your input?
> *


 I liked hearing the oldies better than rap...now a days ,to me anyways, all this so called rap sounds like Crap....just my.02


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

NOT THE BEST LOCATION FOR A CAR SHOW BUT DEFINENTLY WELL ORGANIZED AND WORTH THE TRIP. GOODTIMES CC HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE AND ALL THE EVENTS MADE FOR A EXCITING DAY. MUCH PROPS TO THE WEGO STAFF FOR ANOTHER GREAT EVENT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like a good turnout you guys had. Wish I was there!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

There was enough rap coming from all the cars in the show. I think every other car was playing "black and yellow"


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 4 2011, 08:47 PM~20259230
> *How did you all like listening to old school music instead of rap?  I asked Caddy Kartel to change it up a little.  What's your input?
> *


All the little wanna be rappers need to go BYE-BYE like yesterday.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: On the non rap music.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 4 2011, 04:42 PM~20257201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know what bumped this one up to mild?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 4 2011, 02:55 PM~20256484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: 405 pride had a good time


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Sr.Castro, regal_swaga, show-bound
SUP G


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 4 2011, 10:48 PM~20260574
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Sr.Castro, regal_swaga, show-bound
> SUP G
> *


scopin it out!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*We posted some pictures on the WEGO website:
<a href=\'http://wegoweb.org/photo-gallery.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>WEGO Picnic 4/3/11 Photos</a>*
Special thanks to Rick Trevino for the pictures! We will be adding some of our movies soon!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Apr 4 2011, 08:50 PM~20259839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 512...just say no to the wannabes.. :happysad:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 4 2011, 07:26 PM~20259024
> *I tasted the left overs and man I don't know how they can choose.  It was all good.  I was stuffed.  I don't know who made the desserts, but that was great.....
> *


well im glad to say my wife made the desserts, and the potato salad, at home everything else Prophecy & Lowriderstyle presented along with our entries were made right there at the park.Im also happy to say we will be back next year. to defend our Title.or should i say Lowriderstyle's Title.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 4 2011, 11:00 PM~20260743
> *
> *



WHERE U BEEN AT BRO, AINT SEEN YOU IN A LONG MINUTE :wave:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 4 2011, 11:23 PM~20260984
> *We posted some pictures on the WEGO website:
> <a href=\'http://wegoweb.org/photo-gallery.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>WEGO Picnic 4/3/11 Photos</a>
> Special thanks to Rick Trevino for the pictures!  We will be adding some of our movies soon!
> *


THOSE ARE SOME GOOD PICS!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 4 2011, 09:52 PM~20259858
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: On the non rap music.
> *



I AGREE ITS KINDA FUCKEN ANNOYING UR TRYING TO HEAR SOMETHING OR ANYTHING AND THE MUSIC KEEPS GOING AND GOING


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 4 2011, 09:40 PM~20259729
> *NOT THE BEST LOCATION FOR A CAR SHOW BUT DEFINENTLY WELL ORGANIZED AND WORTH THE TRIP. GOODTIMES CC HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE AND ALL THE EVENTS MADE FOR A EXCITING DAY. MUCH PROPS TO THE WEGO STAFF FOR ANOTHER GREAT EVENT
> *


I'M GLAD GOODTIMES HAD A GOODTIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 4 2011, 12:55 PM~20256484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Apr 5 2011, 09:54 AM~20263921
> *WHERE U BEEN AT BRO, AINT SEEN YOU IN A LONG MINUTE :wave:
> *


Just been here gettin this car ready... Ill be out there real soon :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 4 2011, 09:23 PM~20260984
> *We posted some pictures on the WEGO website:
> <a href=\'http://wegoweb.org/photo-gallery.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>WEGO Picnic 4/3/11 Photos</a>
> Special thanks to Rick Trevino for the pictures!  We will be adding some of our movies soon!
> *


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

Well organized and had a blast with all the clubs at the picnic. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Stock to Stun - Show #1 (rims and tires)


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

WEGO Car Club Olympics - 2011 champs: GoodTimes C.C.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 5 2011, 08:11 PM~20269258
> *Stock to Stun - Show #1 (rims and tires)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Apr 4 2011, 05:05 PM~20258255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YESSSS...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 5 2011, 10:11 PM~20269258
> *Stock to Stun - Show #1 (rims and tires)
> 
> 
> ...


LEAL BROS HAD THAT! THOUGHT THIS WAS A BUILD CONTEST NOT A BUY CONTEST..... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

There was only a 1 point difference between first and second. 3 out of 7 judges picked the Leal Bros. rims for 1st (but 4 judges picked Torres)


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2011, 12:43 AM~20271525
> *LEAL BROS HAD THAT!  THOUGHT THIS WAS A BUILD CONTEST NOT A BUY CONTEST.....  :biggrin:
> *


its alright cuz paint is next


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 6 2011, 07:57 AM~20272094
> *There was only a 1 point difference between first and second.  3 out of 7 judges picked the Leal Bros. rims for 1st (but 4 judges picked Torres)
> *


then you need 4 new judges...  if not mistaken looks like they are wrapped in 5.20s too, Had ALL THE ELEMETS, CUSTOM SPOKES, PAINT, LEAFING, STRIPING, AND ENGRAVING. 

JON's SHOULD OF BEEN 2nd HE ACTUALLY TOUCHED HIS, MINUS ENGRAVING. CUSTOM BLUE WALL AS WELL.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2011, 06:32 AM~20272210
> *then you need 4 new judges...   if not mistaken looks like they are wrapped in 5.20s too,  Had ALL THE ELEMETS, CUSTOM SPOKES, PAINT, LEAFING, STRIPING, AND ENGRAVING.
> 
> JON's SHOULD OF BEEN 2nd HE ACTUALLY TOUCHED HIS, MINUS ENGRAVING.  CUSTOM BLUE WALL AS WELL..  :thumbsup:
> *


easy killer lol. i like the challenge of spoiler. it motivates me to do more even if i dont have any money.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2011, 08:41 AM~20272238
> *easy killer lol. i like the challenge of spoiler. it motivates me to do more  even if i dont have any money.
> *


Just call it how i see it.... :yes: :h5:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2011, 02:43 AM~20271525
> *LEAL BROS HAD THAT!  THOUGHT THIS WAS A BUILD CONTEST NOT A BUY CONTEST.....  :biggrin:
> *



i hate to say it but ur right


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Apr 4 2011, 09:09 PM~20260084
> *:thumbsup: 405 pride had a good time
> *


I would just like to say, I personally loved ya'll bbq wings... That sauce ya'll put on them was awesome... :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2011, 07:32 AM~20272210
> *then you need 4 new judges...   if not mistaken looks like they are wrapped in 5.20s too,  Had ALL THE ELEMETS, CUSTOM SPOKES, PAINT, LEAFING, STRIPING, AND ENGRAVING.
> 
> JON's SHOULD OF BEEN 2nd HE ACTUALLY TOUCHED HIS, MINUS ENGRAVING.  CUSTOM BLUE WALL AS WELL..  :thumbsup:
> *


 X 512 :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2011, 01:43 AM~20271525
> *LEAL BROS HAD THAT!  THOUGHT THIS WAS A BUILD CONTEST NOT A BUY CONTEST.....  :biggrin:
> *


show me where u can buy those rims off the shelf?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2011, 10:15 AM~20273570
> *I would just like to say, I personally loved ya'll bbq wings... That sauce ya'll put on them was awesome... :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2011, 11:15 AM~20273570
> *I would just like to say, I personally loved ya'll bbq wings... That sauce ya'll put on them was awesome... :thumbsup:
> *


wings tasted good


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2011, 10:15 AM~20273570
> *I would just like to say, I personally loved ya'll bbq wings... That sauce ya'll put on them was awesome... :thumbsup:
> *


them was good but my best is baked :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2011, 12:43 AM~20271525
> *LEAL BROS HAD THAT!  THOUGHT THIS WAS A BUILD CONTEST NOT A BUY CONTEST.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 6 2011, 02:26 PM~20274313
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 6 2011, 02:24 PM~20274298
> *show me where u can buy those rims off the shelf?
> *


tell me whats easier place an order or put in work...


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2011, 12:43 AM~20271525
> *LEAL BROS HAD THAT!  THOUGHT THIS WAS A BUILD CONTEST NOT A BUY CONTEST.....  :biggrin:
> *


WTF :0 

I have to say judges are judges no MATTER WHAT ANY ONE SAYS! Point BLANK! :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ok yall. rim challenge is over. time to slang some paint :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2011, 02:43 AM~20271525
> *LEAL BROS HAD THAT!  THOUGHT THIS WAS A BUILD CONTEST NOT A BUY CONTEST.....  :biggrin:
> *


I heard they were buying a sweet ass paint job too :dunno:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

does the actual shop have to do the paint for the next one?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I would think so, after all, it does say "Hottest custom shop competition" on the thingy :dunno:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2011, 11:18 PM~20279004
> *I heard they were buying a sweet ass paint job too :dunno:
> *



i havent forgot about my job of paint that i will need to purchase from you. i will do it after just a touch (stfu) and el veterano are complete



or we can enter the build off next year :cheesy:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2011, 11:40 PM~20279246
> *I would think so, after all, it does say "Hottest custom shop competition" on the thingy :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


i actually like the plain cutty more the hydro'd cutty

looks more grampaish


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Apr 6 2011, 11:45 PM~20279296
> *i havent forgot about my job of paint that i will need to purchase from you. i will do it after just a touch (stfu) and el veterano are complete
> or we can enter the build off next year :cheesy:
> *


Did you pickup my clear? :cheesy:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2011, 11:51 PM~20279359
> *Did you pickup my clear?  :cheesy:
> *


yeah but i spilt it :cheesy:














no im kidding its somewhere in the car, ill give it to roy in the afternoon before the meeting. and you sir owe me some zebra cakes or powdered donuts


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Apr 7 2011, 12:00 AM~20279449
> *yeah but i spilt it  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2011, 09:18 PM~20279004
> *I heard they were buying a sweet ass paint job too :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: LMAO


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 6 2011, 10:40 PM~20278519
> *WTF :0
> 
> I have to say judges are judges no MATTER WHAT ANY ONE SAYS! Point BLANK! :roflmao:
> *


you of all people should know engraving is only like 10% of total on score card :biggrin: 

Nice job on them by the way :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2011, 11:11 PM~20280061
> *you of all people should know engraving is only like 10% of total on score card :biggrin:
> 
> Nice job on them by the way :biggrin:
> *


You are correct I'm not being ignorant to the fact that engraving is only 10 points on the score card. But then again this wasn't an overall on the whole car. The wheels where only judged. 

By the way I like also the way the Leal Bros did their wheels. But like I said & I'll say it again "judges have the finally say so" POINT BLANK! :0  

Good luck to all in these events. I can't wait to see what JB(Joe Ruiz) & his crew do. Was up Joe.... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Apr 6 2011, 09:37 PM~20279211
> *does the actual shop have to do the paint for the next one?
> *


aparently not.im gonna send mine to west coast customz ans have them monster garage it :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes, the shop must paint their ride...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2011, 08:11 AM~20281020
> *aparently not.im gonna send mine to west coast customz ans have them monster garage it :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :run:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2011, 08:11 AM~20281020
> *aparently not.im gonna send mine to west coast customz ans have them monster garage it :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


so then youll have time to work on the vette if u send it out to wcc? :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2011, 06:11 AM~20281020
> *aparently not.im gonna send mine to west coast customz ans have them monster garage it :biggrin:
> *


let me know when it comes
out on mtv :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 7 2011, 07:12 AM~20281234
> *Yes, the shop must paint their ride...
> *


of course im gonna do my own ride. scotchbrite and clear. going for the patina look :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

> then you need 4 new judges...  if not mistaken looks like they are wrapped in 5.20s too, Had ALL THE ELEMETS, CUSTOM SPOKES, PAINT, LEAFING, STRIPING, AND ENGRAVING.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YUP O.G. 5.20's


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2011, 06:32 AM~20272210
> *then you need 4 new judges...   if not mistaken looks like they are wrapped in 5.20s too,  Had ALL THE ELEMETS, CUSTOM SPOKES, PAINT, LEAFING, STRIPING, AND ENGRAVING.
> *


*Even the back of the rims were painted on the Freddy's (Leal Bro's) car. :0 :wow: To me it would have been between Freddy & John. Great work guys, I can't wait to see how the "Sprayed" challange goes.*  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 8 2011, 12:04 PM~20291221
> *Even the back of the rims were painted on the Freddy's (Leal Bro's) car. :0  :wow:  To me it would have been between Freddy & John. Great work guys, I can't wait to see how the "Sprayed" challange goes.    :biggrin:
> *


this spray challenge can go along way.... might have those stay in a street class vs full out matching frame and painted belly.... :0 

I would look for complexity, craftsmanship, striping, patterns, graphics, flows, and attention to detail. 

Mods as per major/minor.... i believe a minor will take it with a clean paint job...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I think they're only allowed 1 body mod.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2011, 11:07 AM~20291637
> *this spray challenge can go along way.... might have those stay in a street class vs full out matching frame and painted belly....  :0
> 
> I would look for complexity, craftsmanship, striping, patterns, graphics, flows, and attention to detail.
> ...


has to be a mild or semi class car. i wish we could go radical. i got something for they asses if we could :0


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2011, 04:01 PM~20292838
> *has to be a mild or semi class car. i wish we could go radical. i got something for they asses if we could :0
> *



:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Apr 8 2011, 02:01 PM~20292838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Available now! July 2011 issue! 

*Coverage from:*
• Tex Mex 11
• WEGO Picnic 11
• Latin Kustoms 11
• EL Vago Cinco De Mayo - Greeley, CO

*Click on the magazine to order your copy today!

*


----------

